# angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland



## Lutz77987 (6. September 2012)

moin, ich fahre ende der woche auf klassenfahrt ans ijsselmeer in Holland. wir fahren ne woche mit dem sagel boot los, halten aber jeden abend  im hafen an. dort hatte ich denn vor mal abends oder nachts zu angeln 
dazu mal ein paar fragen : - darf ich da einfach so angeln?
-kann man da gut angeln
- fängt man da gut fische? wenn ja welche und womit und wann


----------



## Lutz77987 (6. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

? ;+ war da noch nie jemand?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

Doch ich  Das ist allerdings schon länger her. Gefangen habe ich abends damals dicke Brassen und schöne Barsche von 30-40cm. Alles auf Tauwurm.

Ob man da so angeln darf weiss ich nicht, ich habs aber einfach gemacht  Das Grundstück vom Haus war damals direkt am Wasser.


----------



## Lutz77987 (6. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

okay, cool warst du auch im hafen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

Habe am Hafen und an so einem kleinen Kanal geangelt.


----------



## Flußkrebs (6. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=97

Angeln in den Niederlanden- mehr als genug aktuelle Infos


----------



## Lutz77987 (7. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

okay, danke


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

Soweit mir bekannt, darf sich jeder vom Boot aus sein Abendessen fangen--- ohne Vergunning und sonstigen Scheinen.

Sprich mal den Skipper des Tjalks drauf an- der wird Dir sicherlich mit Material fürs Schleppangeln aushelfen.


----------



## zorra (7. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, darf sich jeder vom Boot aus sein Abendessen fangen--- ohne Vergunning und sonstigen Scheinen.
> 
> Sprich mal den Skipper des Tjalks drauf an- der wird Dir sicherlich mit Material fürs Schleppangeln aushelfen.


....wird in D-Land ja auch so gemacht deshalb braucht man hier auch keine Erlaubniss.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Lutz77987 (15. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

ich hab da ein bisschen geangelkt, und einen brassen eine rotfeder einen barsch und 2 aale von 54cm und 44 cm gefangen 
waren super lecker


----------



## Flußkrebs (15. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*



Lutz77987 schrieb:


> ich hab da ein bisschen geangelkt, und einen brassen eine rotfeder einen barsch und 2 aale von 54cm und 44 cm gefangen
> waren super lecker



#q Angeln in den Niederlanden: LESEN!

Totales Entnahmeverbot für Aal (= paling)
Geldbuße ca. 80 Tacken pro Tier.

*Entnahmeverbot Aal 

*Ab dem *1. Januar 2009*  muss jeder im Binnengewässer (Süßwasser) gefangene Aal direkt und  unbeschadet in das gleiche Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden. Diese  Rücksetzverpflichtung gilt ab dem *1. Juli 2009* auch für die Meeresangelei (Salzwasser).

siehe: www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

Ob die beiden gefangenen Aale fischökologisch ins Gewicht fallen, lassen wir mal außen vor, jedoch die langfristigen Folgen für die Sichtweise niederländischer Angler über uns sind dagegen schwerwiegender (noch ist es recht einfach in "Holland" eine Fischereierlaubnis zu erhalten- mittlerweile regt sich da jedoch immer öfter Widerstand dagegen-weil sich viele Deutsche nicht mal Mühe geben gesetzliche Bestimmungen in Erfahrung zu bringen oder diese sogar wissentlich ignorieren.#c)

Denkt mal drüber nach|kopfkrat


----------



## Lutz77987 (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

der käpt´n meinte, das ich da immer und überall angeln darf, und was ich will mit nehmen darf 
und er meinte, dass aal gut schmeckt, denn er angelt selbst immer aus aal.
also ist das noch nicht mal bei den leuten agekommen, die auf dem wasser zuhause sind und ständig angeln |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## zorra (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*



Lutz77987 schrieb:


> der käpt´n meinte, das ich da immer und überall angeln darf, und was ich will mit nehmen darf
> und er meinte, dass aal gut schmeckt, denn er angelt selbst immer aus aal.
> also ist das noch nicht mal bei den leuten agekommen, die auf dem wasser zuhause sind und ständig angeln |supergri|supergri|supergri


 ...totaler Schwachsinn was du da ablässt...mach weiter so.:r
gr.zorra


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen;

Die Skipper von den Traditionsschiffen (Tjalk usw. ) sind schon ein komisches, eigenes Völkchen-

Als ich bei einem solchen das gleiche Ansinnen vortrug, wurde mir entgegnet:"zieh raus was meinst- wenn wer meckert, findeste mich in der Kajüte- ich klär das dann."

PS: Wir hatten den Abend ebenfalls lecker Paling|supergri

Also komm bitte wieder runter, Kollege zorra!


----------



## zorra (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

An alle Deutschen Angler das schwarz Angeln und das fangen von geschützten Arten sowie der Verzehr der selbigen die nicht mal durch den Berufsfischer in den Handeln gebracht werden dürfen ist auf dem Ijsselmeer nicht verboten!!!!!!
Der Kapitän macht dat schon....Aussage Dorschbremse.
....op naa Nederland.#h
Groeten zorra


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln auf dem ijsselmeer in holland*

Kannst Dir Deinen Zynismus sparen- das hat irgendwas mit alten, verbrieften Rechten zu tun.
Bedingung ist, das ausschließlich vom Boot (Traditionsschiff) aus geangelt wird- nicht in der Umgebung- Fertig!

Mehr hab ich auch nicht erklärt bekommen- mit meinem Flämisch ist bei Fachbegriffen Feierabend- dem Skipper ging es mit seinem Deutschvokabular ähnlich...

@zorra: Nu af naa bed!:m


----------

